# Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - July 2016



## ExploringEngland (Jul 23, 2016)

*Brinksway Air Raid Shelter - Stockport*

The Brinksway deep level shelter is one of three deep level shelters in Stockport. The air raid shelter tunnels were for civilian use, and were dug into the red sandstone on which the town centre stands on. Work started on the tunnels in 1938 and the first set of shelters was opened on 28 October 1939. Stockport was first bombed on the 11th October 1940 The smallest of the tunnel shelters could accommodate 2,000 people and the largest 6,500 people.









































Video Report

https://youtu.be/k7q3DOVNw84


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2016)

Good work sir!


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2016)

You made a grand job a'that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 23, 2016)

That's pretty impressive for a first report. Thanks for joining and posting.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 23, 2016)

A superb report on this place with a very good set of images - the facility shown in photograph four has been mentioned in print but rarely photographed. In the interwar years, many of the private sewage companies were upgrading/renewing their smaller diameter feeder sewers with high quality vitreous clay pipework.The provision of deep bomb shelters, for very large numbers of occupants, raised serious problems with with human waste flows through the system and provision of adequate flushing of toilets. A very bright young sewage engineer realised that the flange diameter on the tee junctions being universally used on the relaid systems, was the same as the seat diameter on a porcelain WC - stick two wooden cheek-pieces on the flange and have a flow of water continuously running through the bottom section and one had the makings of ready made and easily installed 'WC's'. I have only come across smashed remains in long disused rail tunnels used as shelters, so nice to see a complete installation, maybe lacking a bit of wooden partitioning (but not necessarily as it was wartime). Nice one thanks, your images are spot on and very revealing - continue the good work, looking forward for more!


----------



## ExploringEngland (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the positive feedback. I am looking forward to getting out there and exploring more places. Cheers once again


----------



## Rubex (Jul 24, 2016)

Very cool explore


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweet splore mate  Decent first report too. Keem 'em coming!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2016)

Good work there my man


----------

